# MTS -an evolution



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, I have 21 tanks in two rooms. All but a 180G, 20G hex, and a pair of 10G's are dedicated to rearing angelfish. I'm at 865 gallons. If my greenhouse project goes well this spring, some will move out there, but certainly not all and I'll easily top 1000G. So you have some catching up to do. So my biased opinion is that they all look awesome. I also strive for low-tech, cheapo solutions wherever I can so I understand where you leaning to simple and low-tech comes from. The result is equally cool and fun to watch grow and just observe.

I use some blue actinic bulbs in the fish room. They go on in the wee hours of the morning so I can feed before leaving for work and go off after a couple of hours. Weekends are golden. I get up at about the same time, but I get to just pull up a stool to each set of tanks with coffee in hand and just observe in the erie blue light. The "decompression effect" is huge. 

I really like the "brick houses" for the africans. I think that's just totally unique and makes the tank a conversation piece that revolves around the fishs' nature.

I also love the idea of a low-tech tank in the window. 

It's only a "syndrome" if this stuff doesn't appeal to you.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow lots of tanks! and holy crap your Oscar is huge! How many inches is he now?
Really love the look of the 125, would love to see some more close up photos of the plants and fish in the future ^^


----------



## Mirzath (Mar 15, 2013)

I wish I had the space! How are your cherry shrimp doing with the Peacock Gudgeon?


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

I've got around 30 running right now . 13 10's , 4 20's , 1 65 , 1 7.1 cube , a couple of homebrew cubes , 7 or 8 5's , plus a couple of tanks behind my garage where a bunch of plants are taking a 'summer vacation' pursuant to disassembling my racks and setting up a new rack system . Once upon a time , long, long ago I was up to around 65 tanks , but a move to a place with a smaller basement brought some small amount of sanity to my fishkeeping.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Noticed you have a stag-horn fern in the background. 

I love those things.


----------



## nonfucious (Apr 3, 2014)

I shall now cease feeling bad about my 4 tanks and 2 bowls and commence trolling Craigslist for a good deal on a 55.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 13, 2014)

MTS is the best thing to catch! I'm only doing small tanks since I am on the 3rd floor of an apartment, but oh, I do dream for some day when I can have more. I'm only up to... 7 tanks with fish in it, largest being 20g. The misc planted vases don't count, right? Right.

Loving your 12g long, I've really been eyeing them, but I am positive my husband would kill me.


----------

